# New Seabreeze pen will arrive in next 2 days



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

I ordered the 10 panel, 18 " panels, 24" high, pen. I'll be using the pen on hardwood floors, so need good protection for bottom of pen. Sandy at Seabreeze recommended inexpensive tablecloth, like from Walmart, vinyl on one side and soft felt on other side. This would be nice and easy, and inexpensive, but if Ricky got hold of it, it probably would not remain intact. I ordered two ultra plus mattress protectors to use on top of whatever I use for bottom. They are washable and absorbant. They're also waterproof. A rambunctous pup though could move the best laid intentions all about though, and thus, damaged hardwood floors. I like the idea of an indoor/outdoor rug. Some of these are only water repellant though and not waterproof. I've also read the suggestion of the bathtub enclosure splashboard type sheets, cut to fit. I didn't see anything on the process of cutting these though. Can you use plain scissors? Does it leave a ragged edge? Might be a good idea, but need to know more. I've also looked at a $50 large chair pad (clear vinyl pad especially for hardwood floors). That might be a good option, but would like to get by more cheaply if I can. I do want it to be secure from mishap though. Any good ideas on a good floor for my new pen to use on hardwood floor beneath? Thanks all. I'm excited to get the pen after the good recommendations I've seen on here for it!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I ordered the 10 panel, 18 " panels, 24" high, pen. I'll be using the pen on hardwood floors, so need good protection for bottom of pen. Sandy at Seabreeze recommended inexpensive tablecloth, like from Walmart, vinyl on one side and soft felt on other side. This would be nice and easy, and inexpensive, but if Ricky got hold of it, it probably would not remain intact. I ordered two ultra plus mattress protectors to use on top of whatever I use for bottom. They are washable and absorbant. They're also waterproof. A rambunctous pup though could move the best laid intentions all about though, and thus, damaged hardwood floors. I like the idea of an indoor/outdoor rug. Some of these are only water repellant though and not waterproof. I've also read the suggestion of the bathtub enclosure splashboard type sheets, cut to fit. I didn't see anything on the process of cutting these though. Can you use plain scissors? Does it leave a ragged edge? Might be a good idea, but need to know more. I've also looked at a $50 large chair pad (clear vinyl pad especially for hardwood floors). That might be a good option, but would like to get by more cheaply if I can. I do want it to be secure from mishap though. Any good ideas on a good floor for my new pen to use on hardwood floor beneath? Thanks all. I'm excited to get the pen after the good recommendations I've seen on here for it! [/B]


You can buy a large piece of linoleum, cut to size, at a store like Home Depot, etc. Put the table cloth between the floor and linoleum if you are afraid of the wood floor getting scratched. If you use just linoleum, you won't have to bother putting anything waterproof on top of it. Be careful whatever tearable plastics, etc. you put in a puppy's pen--they could ingest it and it can kill them. My opinion is that if you can avoid "padding" the enitre area of his pen, it's better--only put a pee pad in one corner so he learns to go on IT and not anywhere he feels like it in the pen. Post pics when you're all set up!
Another option I forgot to mention--interlocking rubber squares like you see on the floor of your gym. You can buy them at any sporting goods store and some department stores.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, I just got my 6 panel x pen today and set it all up and just put a really old rug I had around. My pup is litter trained to go in his box, so I am not too concerned about accidentsl. But you could do that and put a rubber non slip mat underneath that. They also have roll out plastic to cover rugs in high traffic areas that you can get at home depot. It sticks to carpet or rugs, and are used alot after carpets are cleaned. Good Luck


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks, Camfan. I do like that linoleum idea. And Cloey, good luck with your new pen! Maybe you could post a picture of your setup on here... Also, thanks for yet another option I wasn't aware of. Another issue to consider is jumping up on the sides of the pen and moving the pen around. Also, I read it's a good idea to get the clip on food and water bowls to go in the pen. I saw a couple of different kinds online at PetSmart. I may stop and look in the store this evening. Hopefully, any of them would work with the Seabreeze pen.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I use those snap together rubberized squares I got them either at Walmart or Home Depot - can't remember. They fit like puzzle pieces. Annie is pretty much pad trained now, but in the beginning it was really easy to clean if she had an accident. I can take a pic tonight and show you how I'm set up. I did spread a vinyl table cloth underneath for added protection.


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

I would definitely like to check out those ruberized puzzle pieces. (Camfan, I forgot to comment on that earlier.) I've seen them online, but am not sure where I can find them in the store.


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

I stopped by PetsMart and got two stainless steel bowls, heavy weight, the small ones hold one quart each. They have a wire frame that bolts to the pen and you slip the bowls in the wire frames. The bowls were made to use with MidWest pens, but I believe they will work fine. They're called "Snap'y Fit." While there, I found a DuraGear SUV Cargo Area Liner (57" x 72") that is a soft, foldable gray material that is waterproof. It's a sturdy Duralin&#153; packcloth that can be machine washed and dried in the dryer. It was about $35. I felt it just might work fine for the bottom of my pen, so I got it and will try it. If I decide to get something else, this would be good in the car.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I would definitely like to check out those ruberized puzzle pieces. (Camfan, I forgot to comment on that earlier.) I've seen them online, but am not sure where I can find them in the store.[/B]


I bought mine online (I actually used them for underneath my kid's kiddie pool out on my deck) but since then I've seen them in several stores--but never make a mental note because I don't need them anymore! Let us know how the cargo mat works out...

I was going to mention--we had Ollie's x-pen in the corner of the kitchen. My hubby bolted it to the wall on two sides so that if/when Ollie pushed against it, it wouldn't scoot across the floor and potentially get him stuck anywhere. I'd recommend that for peace of mind--especially if you're going to be out for a long time. Ollie used to jump against the walls of the pen and scoot it into odd shapes until we fastened them to the wall. They are small, but persistant, lol.


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

I suspect I'll need to do the same Pam. Ricky can be a little wild child. :biggrin:


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey, I just went to this place because I live close to them, but you can order these poly mats. They are specifically designed to under x pens or play pens, they come in a variety of sizes that should work for your seabreeze pen. I love mine, and love the price. They don't have pics, but I am sure they can email you pics. Not sure why they don't, but this warehouse mainly sells to show people and breeders who understand all these things and don't need pics. Here is the link. They are easy to clean if an accident occurs. http://www.dogshowpro.com/asp/prodtype.asp?prodtype=41.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

> Hey, I just went to this place because I live close to them, but you can order these poly mats. They are specifically designed to under x pens or play pens, they come in a variety of sizes that should work for your seabreeze pen. I love mine, and love the price. They don't have pics, but I am sure they can email you pics. Not sure why they don't, but this warehouse mainly sells to show people and breeders who understand all these things and don't need pics. Here is the link. They are easy to clean if an accident occurs. http://www.dogshowpro.com/asp/prodtype.asp?prodtype=41.
> 
> Hope this helps.[/B]


Thanks for the recommendation! The cargo liner actually works quite well. This liner that you are talking about, can you fold it up or roll it up? What I have is probably pretty similar I'm guessing.

While I'm here, I'll give you an update. I left the pen set up in the living room, with open access so Ricky could go in and come out whenever he wanted, and Ricky loved it. I did this so he could get used to it. He would go in there and play, and to eat and drink, and he really seemed to like it. He understood that it was his. Unfortunately, he doesn't understand that he can use the peepee pad for intended purpose, but he does pretty well about going outside--pretty well...

Anyways, I left him in the pen for 4 hours one day while I was at work, with the gate closed of course. I placed three pavers wrapped in towels in the pen to keep pen in place and pee pee pad holder in place. He went a little berserk and made quite a mess. He dipped kibble in the water and then smeared it from one end to the other, over and over again, like a little psychodelic artist, and peed on it to boot. He didn't mess up his bed, but got every other square inch. I've set the pen up again with open access, and he likes it again. I don't know if I'm ever going to be able to use it for its intended purpose or not, and not sure either of us is up to another episode like that one. It is a nice pen though, really. :bysmilie:


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> Hey, I just went to this place because I live close to them, but you can order these poly mats. They are specifically designed to under x pens or play pens, they come in a variety of sizes that should work for your seabreeze pen. I love mine, and love the price. They don't have pics, but I am sure they can email you pics. Not sure why they don't, but this warehouse mainly sells to show people and breeders who understand all these things and don't need pics. Here is the link. They are easy to clean if an accident occurs. http://www.dogshowpro.com/asp/prodtype.asp?prodtype=41.
> 
> Hope this helps.[/B]


 yes, poly rugs can roll or fold. I love it. There is really no way they can destroy it. What are u putting in the pen that he destroys? I would just put his bed in there, food, and water with no pee pads, and see how he does holding it, until you get home. How old is he. Mine is 4 months and seems to hold his now for awhile. We use a litter box though and he uses that and nothing else. Try just using his pen as his home when your not home. If he has an accident then try the pad in there again. He'll get it.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I did the linoleum thing and it works great :chili: 



> Thanks, Camfan. I do like that linoleum idea. And Cloey, good luck with your new pen! Maybe you could post a picture of your setup on here... Also, thanks for yet another option I wasn't aware of. Another issue to consider is jumping up on the sides of the pen and moving the pen around. Also, I read it's a good idea to get the clip on food and water bowls to go in the pen. I saw a couple of different kinds online at PetSmart. I may stop and look in the store this evening. Hopefully, any of them would work with the Seabreeze pen.[/B]


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=510268
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would try leaving him inside the pen while you are home, with the door closed to get him used to being in it. He knows you are 'gone' and associating you being gone with the closed door might make it undesirable for him. Sounds like he sure tried to make you sorry, LOL! 

You could try using a water bottle while he's in the pen instead of a bowl of water, that would help eliminate the mess!


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

"I would try leaving him inside the pen while you are home, with the door closed to get him used to being in it. He knows you are 'gone' and associating you being gone with the closed door might make it undesirable for him. Sounds like he sure tried to make you sorry, LOL! 

You could try using a water bottle while he's in the pen instead of a bowl of water, that would help eliminate the mess!"

I think the water bottle is a very good idea! Also putting him in the pen while I'm here for shorter periods of time - YES !!
"You haven't won this little war yet my darling little Ricky!!"


----------



## Ricky & Lucy's Mom (Nov 7, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=510268
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, Cloy! He didn't actually ruin anything. The cargo mat is waterproof and underneath it all, topped by a great plush mattress pad that is also waterproofed backed (a pad I found that is far superior to any other dog pad or mattress pad I've ever seen). The protection was great, but the damage (mess is what it actually was) was huge, and impressive!! :biggrin: But seriously, I think it was a huge scary event for my little rescued boy. I think the idea of short periods of time in the pen while I'm actually here with him is excellent advice, and along the lines of what I had in mind to do myself. The water bottle will also help the situation immensely, as the water bowl is something he really uses in a negative way at times. 

I'm not so much patient as I am determined. :biggrin:


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh, I understand now. Wow, I am impressed with what you came up with for the bottom of your Seabreeze pen. Your little one is going to be one spoiled baby.

Keep up with the determination, thats who I am.


----------

